# Suggestions: Starting new DIAC application process



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I have officially withdrawn my SM 175 application from DIAC as my application date preceded IELTS result date. 

We are in process of re-applying again, we have lost application fees once by being careless. This time I want to be super careful. We are looking for any and all possible suggestions from members here that I should look/ verify for before I hit the application submit button. 

Looking forward for your suggestions and advises..

Regards,


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

were you suggested to do that by DIAC? anyway, wish you luck once again


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> were you suggested to do that by DIAC? anyway, wish you luck once again


Yes anj, they said, there is no leeway to english requirement at the time of application .. if your application date is before IELTS test result date, then your application will be rejected, migration rules are clear bla bla... They suggested, either to withdraw this application and re apply online again or re-apply a fresh paper application leaving the current one... as their system would not allow 2 online applications.. If we withdraw our application, there may be a chance of discretionary refund (we are still to hear something on that) .


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

oh.. we learn everyday.. good u made it on time


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> oh.. we learn everyday.. good u made it on time



Suggestions please: starting again.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

first suggestion.. file the application  dont delay it.. come jan and rules are changing (atleast that is what is being talked about everywhere)

u know everything, u have done good research.. i think more thn me 

cheers
anj


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> first suggestion.. file the application  dont delay it.. come jan and rules are changing (atleast that is what is being talked about everywhere)
> 
> u know everything, u have done good research.. i think more thn me
> 
> ...


Humm.. probably..that's why I keep making silly mistakes.. this time we are more cautious then ever..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

.. tk it easy on you..


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Mr.India,
Didn't you apply when you got SMS/email of your IELTS results saying that "you passed". So your report date will be when your result is announced rather than when TRF physical copy reaches your address (That takes 2 weeks normally)..


So logically you applied after IELTS results date.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

mpgrewal said:


> Hi Mr.India,
> Didn't you apply when you got SMS/email of your IELTS results saying that "you passed". So your report date will be when your result is announced rather than when TRF physical copy reaches your address (That takes 2 weeks normally)..
> So logically you applied after IELTS results date.


Initially I also thought of the same.. but unfortunately, DIAC runs on rules, which says, the date printed on your TRF i.e. 14 days after your test date will be taken as your result date, they don't know that ur results get published a couple of days before on website. 

Your official result date is the result printed on TRF..

It was sad for us, but we are not leaving this there.. We are comming back again with new application.. and probably with better contigency plans..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

humm..
all the best mr.india..


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

mr.india said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have officially withdrawn my SM 175 application from DIAC as my application date preceded IELTS result date.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that mr.india....hopefully u wll get ur money back....best of luck for ur 2nd application....


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Please find the following:

1- Ensure that your name is written correct on every single document.
2- Experience certificates should include your duties, number of hours per week and salary, header and footer and correct dates format.
3- Try to apply early enough for PCC (you will have 28 days after they ask for it) , Indians always suffer from this issue it takes too long.
4- Renew your current passport if possible and if its near to expire (1 year) and ensure that they didn't do any mistake in your name spelling. (So you can avoid carrying 2 passports).
5- Ensure that the doctor sent the medicals.
6- Ensure that the agent sent out the other documents (Many of them forget, and sometimes mix your case with other customers).

Good Luck,


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Pankaj, aarav and Steafo, I have made a note of your suggestions.. till now, I have one concern, let me ask here...

My marriage certificate is in hindi, I got it translated throught a local translation office and attested by indian enbassy. Do I need to provide profile of my translator, with his language translation skills (I doubt that he will give me) Any one managed to get birth cert, marriage cert translated acceptable by DIAC, please respond.


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

I dont think so, because my lawyer has translated the cert for me and seems they accepted it.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Please use a migration agent.they will sort out all issues and you dont have to have these kind of losses.





mr.india said:


> Humm.. probably..that's why I keep making silly mistakes.. this time we are more cautious then ever..


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

And keep following up, not all agents concentrate well, and sometimes they delay things.

Good Luck.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

sriikanth said:


> Please use a migration agent.they will sort out all issues and you dont have to have these kind of losses.


Thanks for the suggestion.. anything else I should be care full about?


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Mr india.....

Be fast to file your application within this month.
Expecting you will be in right track this time.
Best wishes
Hari999999


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Mr india.....
> 
> Be fast to file your application within this month.
> Expecting you will be in right track this time.
> ...


Sure, 

We will be good back on track very soon... It was very frustrating and depressing.. but I guess that phase is over now.. and we are all set to send our application again.

Thanks for wishes..


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Bro,

its really a very sad news, I wish u would get your money back, and infact i am also in favor of taking the service of any good Mara agent, though on this forum its discouraged but what i realize that DIAC application process is bit tricky, If u could do yourself it will also be fine, 2nd u can get your cert Noatarized as well as translated in English before sending.

All the best!


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

hey all,
As far as i understand for visa application either i have to attach a coloured scan of the originals or a scanned version of a certified copy for the same (in case black and white) am i correct ?..kindly guide me asap...

gracias
aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> hey all,
> As far as i understand for visa application either i have to attach a coloured scan of the originals or a scanned version of a certified copy for the same (in case black and white) am i correct ?..kindly guide me asap...
> 
> gracias
> aarav


Hey Jovi .. thanks for the suggestions man.. I'll look into it. Aarav, you will need to attach color copy of original certs or certified (notarized) copy of original in case of b&w copy. 

I believe in what you said Jovi, but still I want to try on my own. Are you planning to put Canadian visa as well?


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Hey Jovi .. thanks for the suggestions man.. I'll look into it. Aarav, you will need to attach color copy of original certs or certified (notarized) copy of original in case of b&w copy.
> 
> I believe in what you said Jovi, but still I want to try on my own. Are you planning to put Canadian visa as well?


Hi Bro,

Well its up to u, how u will move on but my sincere wishes are with u and all mates on this forum for success, now this time be very much careful and do consult as much as possible.

I have applied in Nov'09 for Canada as well, and now waiting for AOR from Sydney, N.S (its canadian sydney bro), Anj call it *PING PONG*, isn't ANJ , but I will play this game, I dont want to lose my precious time in waiting, which ever come earliest i will grab it, but OZ will always be my first priority, the Land of promises.

All the best and keep updating, well yesterday my Status is changed to "finalized", let see how much time i will get my letter in sydney (Aus).

Cheers!


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey ,
Well i got my IELTS results , i got overall band 7..but only thing i wanted to confirm is in one of the component i got exactly 6 i hope it dosnt matter while applying for 175..i am planning to lodge my file tonight or max by tomorrow..any advices?..

Gracias
Aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Hey ,
> Well i got my IELTS results , i got overall band 7..but only thing i wanted to confirm is in one of the component i got exactly 6 i hope it dosnt matter while applying for 175..i am planning to lodge my file tonight or max by tomorrow..any advices?..
> 
> Gracias
> Aarav


Congrats man.. overall 7 is profecient english, which entitles you for 25 points. Please check through point test system, if they award you 25 or 15...

Good luck man..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india ,
Thanks, but i believe i need 7 in all the components for 25 anyhow with 15 also it makes 125 so i believe it dosnt matter....so any last min advices may file once i go home..?..

aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> mr.india ,
> Thanks, but i believe i need 7 in all the components for 25 anyhow with 15 also it makes 125 so i believe it dosnt matter....so any last min advices may file once i go home..?..
> 
> aarav


Great...! Seems you are all set to file your application.. If you are adding your parents , any siblings on your application, then you might just add them as other family members, do not get in migrating or non migrating dependants. 


Everything else looks good.. You can file your application...with our best wishes..
God bless..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey thanks buddy..uv helped me a lot..yeh i have kept their names under non migrating siblings..have kept the form ready except trf number for ielts..

aarav


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

sorry just family members..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

mr.india ,
can i ask y should i not include my parent in non-migrating dependents?..
please throw some light..

aarav


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> sorry just family members..



Coool......... Good Luck..


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

Finally submitted 175 application..


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

aarav said:


> Finally submitted 175 application..


Well Done... Now the waiting starts..

Thank everyone on this forum as they have contributed a lot.. 
Cheers.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

yeh mr. india i agree..its been a gr8 help..


----------

